# Can't leave HomeGroup  nor see password



## ashis_lakra (May 22, 2011)

Hi ,

I was paired up with my laptop and pc using Homegroup, and then i formatted my laptop, and tried to connect it again with my PC, but now the PC doesnt show Homegroup password, nor can i leave homegroup.

This is the annoying feature of windows 7, since i already have set my all network locations as Home Network.

These screenshots are i get after i try to troubleshoot problem.

Can't leave homegroup, because i got error.
*s3.postimage.org/17hetf70k/leave.jpg

*s3.postimage.org/17gya1q2s/p2p3.jpg

*s4.postimage.org/1cp139uzo/report3.jpg

*s4.postimage.org/1csis48is/troubleshoot2.jpg

Please help me how to fix these problems.


----------



## Rajesh345 (May 22, 2011)

diagnosis  ss shows  service not enabled

go to services.msc  

enable 

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/4531/servq.jpg


----------



## asingh (May 22, 2011)

You will need to give both your systems new 'names', and create another homegroup.


----------

